# Mugabe for another 20 Years!!?!!



## 52ndStreet

I don't care what people say about Robert Mugabe. He is my kind of African leader.He stands up to the European Robber Barons, and to America and the 
World.He puts Africa first.After all the Europeans,have stolen so much wealth 
out of Africa,and still refuse to pay reparations to many countries that had mineral
wealth was stolen from their land .


----------



## roomy

52ndStreet said:


> I don't care what people say about Robert Mugabe. He is my kind of African leader.He stands up to the European Robber Barons, and to America and the
> World.He puts Africa first.After all the Europeans,have stolen so much wealth
> out of Africa,and still refuse to pay reparations to many countries that had mineral
> wealth was stolen from their land .




He is also responsible for the deaths and infringements of human rights of many thousands of his own people.

What a stupid ignorant bastard you are...but deliberate.


----------



## 52ndStreet

roomy said:


> He is also responsible for the deaths and infringements of human rights of many thousands of his own people.
> 
> What a stupid ignorant bastard you are...but deliberate.



Not more of stupid ignorant bastard like you, and the other idiots who fail to 
see that Zimbabwe is a result of many years of plunder and thievery by
European Robber barons,Mugabe became what he is today because of White racists like Ian Smith, and the other Europeans that stole so much mineral wealth out of that country,and have returned nothing to the majority Black
population of that country to this Day! So don't attack Mugabe today, he is the results of many years of White racism and thievery.


----------



## Gungnir

An exporting economy is not a Robber Baron's Dream, it is profitable.


----------



## Rhys

52ndStreet said:


> Not more of stupid ignorant bastard like you, and the other idiots who fail to
> see that Zimbabwe is a result of many years of plunder and thievery by
> European Robber barons,Mugabe became what he is today because of White racists like Ian Smith, and the other Europeans that stole so much mineral wealth out of that country,and have returned nothing to the majority Black
> population of that country to this Day! So don't attack Mugabe today, he is the results of many years of White racism and thievery.



My Branch of the Labour Party voted for my motion to bomb Beit Bridge and send in paratroops back in the days of the illegal Smith regime, so I claim the right to say you are talking drivel:   Mugabe is the enemy of Africa, a bloody and destructive tyrant who's been raving for years.   Is there something wrong with _your_ head as well, man?   He is bringing disgrace to the entire Continent!


----------



## 52ndStreet

Rhys said:


> My Branch of the Labour Party voted for my motion to bomb Beit Bridge and send in paratroops back in the days of the illegal Smith regime, so I claim the right to say you are talking drivel:   Mugabe is the enemy of Africa, a bloody and destructive tyrant who's been raving for years.   Is there something wrong with _your_ head as well, man?   He is bringing disgrace to the entire Continent!



I tell you rhys, you are the one who has allowed your self to be brinwahsed.
I tell you again.Mugabe for another 20 years.!


----------



## Epsilon Delta

52ndStreet said:


> Not more of stupid ignorant bastard like you, and the other idiots who fail to
> see that Zimbabwe is a result of many years of plunder and thievery by
> European Robber barons,Mugabe became what he is today because of White racists like Ian Smith, and the other Europeans that stole so much mineral wealth out of that country,and have returned nothing to the majority Black
> population of that country to this Day! So don't attack Mugabe today, he is the results of many years of White racism and thievery.



You have got to be a troll.

Zimbabwe is the way it is today because of many years of plunder and thievery by European Robber barons, you are totally correct, but Mugabe has done absolutely nothing short of continuing that legacy of plunder and thievery, at present being the biggest proponent of plunder and thievery. He's a brutal dictator and I feel quite sorry for all the citizens of Zimbabwe, and wonder how in hell they're going to get rid of that monster.


----------



## editec

They're going to kill him.

That or, if it suit our geo-political purposes we'll pay somebody to do it for us.


----------



## 52ndStreet

editec said:


> They're going to kill him.
> 
> That or, if it suit our geo-political purposes we'll pay somebody to do it for us.



Who are the "We" you are talking about.?


----------



## Epsilon Delta

His own oppressed population, hopefully.


----------



## Gungnir

Ian Smith was the BEST thing that ever happened to that country and it shows in the RECENT decline of the economy.


----------



## Rhys

Gungnir said:


> Ian Smith was the BEST thing that ever happened to that country and it shows in the RECENT decline of the economy.



You should have been living there, chum!   Relatives of mine were, so I know.   A sort of dreary, provincial fascism!


----------



## 52ndStreet

Rhys said:


> You should have been living there, chum!   Relatives of mine were, so I know.   A sort of dreary, provincial fascism!



White people alway have this arrogance ,that they can come to Africa and take 
over a Black country, and disrespect the Black indigenous population,with out 
any consequences.Please, I don't care what people say about Mugabe, he did to 
the whites of Zimbabwe, what that racists Faggot Ian Smith was to doing to the 
Black majority.Africa needs to rid itself of those White Homo, trouble makers.!
The Whites are all a bunch of thieves ,Homos,lesbians, and robbers.Good riddence,
out of Africa now!, all of them!!
Especially after what that madman lunatic King Leopold did in the Congo,they should not 
be allowed on the continent.


----------



## Rhys

52ndStreet said:


> White people alway have this arrogance ,that they can come to Africa and take
> over a Black country, and disrespect the Black indigenous population,with out
> any consequences.Please, I don't care what people say about Mugabe, he did to
> the whites of Zimbabwe, what that racists Faggot Ian Smith was to doing to the
> Black majority.Africa needs to rid itself of those White Homo, trouble makers.!
> The Whites are all a bunch of thieves ,Homos,lesbians, and robbers.Good riddence,
> out of Africa now!, all of them!!
> Especially after what that madman lunatic King Leopold did in the Congo,they should not
> be allowed on the continent.



Well yes, but what _point_ are you making?   That you dislike homosexuals?   From very early on, Mugabe was murdering political opponents in Matabeleland, and since his sensible first wife died he's been as nutty as a fruit cake, as everyone says, and nowadays he has ruined the country entirely.   Do you really think he is doing _anything_ for Black People?   I don't.   I think he's a nut-case.


----------



## 52ndStreet

Rhys said:


> Well yes, but what _point_ are you making?   That you dislike homosexuals?   From very early on, Mugabe was murdering political opponents in Matabeleland, and since his sensible first wife died he's been as nutty as a fruit cake, as everyone says, and nowadays he has ruined the country entirely.   Do you really think he is doing _anything_ for Black People?   I don't.   I think he's a nut-case.



Please,Please, Rhys, they said Idi Amin Da Da, was also insane,he probably was insane.My point is Mugabe realizes that White people  are perverted, liars,
and theives,and out right murderers. He rightfully returned land that was stolen,or obtained illegally by whites settlers, who got king Lobengula of Zimbabwe drunk, and then made him sing a treaty where he ceeded Zimbabwean land over to whites in the 1800's, not knowing what he was singing.what the whites did was wrong, and not proper. Mr. Mugabe may have done things to temporarily but Zimbabwe in a state of economic flux, but he is 
being conspiratorialized by the same white European robber barons that stole much mineral wealth,and land from Zimbabwe, and Zimbabweans.


----------



## Rhys

52ndStreet said:


> Please,Please, Rhys, they said Idi Amin Da Da, was also insane,he probably was insane.My point is Mugabe realizes that White people  are perverted, liars,
> and theives,and out right murderers. He rightfully returned land that was stolen,or obtained illegally by whites settlers, who got king Lobengula of Zimbabwe drunk, and then made him sing a treaty where he ceeded Zimbabwean land over to whites in the 1800's, not knowing what he was singing.what the whites did was wrong, and not proper. Mr. Mugabe may have done things to temporarily but Zimbabwe in a state of economic flux, but he is
> being conspiratorialized by the same white European robber barons that stole much mineral wealth,and land from Zimbabwe, and Zimbabweans.



Well, I don't think _all_ of any group of people-identified-by-alleged-genetics can be _any_ one thing, though I won't hear any good said of colonialists.   But the people Mugabe is killing now are ordinary citizens of Zimbabwe, surely?


----------



## Gungnir

Rhys said:


> You should have been living there, chum!   Relatives of mine were, so I know.   A sort of dreary, provincial fascism!



I wish I was. I don't care if Smith was a fascist or not, his government was still the best thing to happen to that land in recorded history. Considering that there still are Blacks alive in Rhodesia, that dreary, provincial fascism must not have been all that bad (where are the Native Americans?).



Taking land from a stone age people, who are historical failures, is a time tested and well accepted method of Human advancement.


----------



## Epsilon Delta

What's so glorious about fighting against robber barons if you become one yourself?

"Whoever fights monsters should see to it that in the process he does not become a monster. And if you gaze long enough into an abyss, the abyss will gaze back into you." - Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## 52ndStreet

I still feel Mugabe must be given more time to turn Zimbabwe around. He is being conspiratorialized by the international White racists power mongers.


----------



## Rhys

Gungnir said:


> I wish I was. I don't care if Smith was a fascist or not, his government was still the best thing to happen to that land in recorded history. Considering that there still are Blacks alive in Rhodesia, that dreary, provincial fascism must not have been all that bad (where are the Native Americans?).
> 
> 
> 
> Taking land from a stone age people, who are historical failures, is a time tested and well accepted method of Human advancement.



I can't see that the official acceptance of theft and murder can advance humanity.   Rats, perhaps?

As to living under Smith, we have all, doubtless, a historical time that suits us.   I'd not boast about that one myself, though.  

Some people do seem immensely impressed when bullying racist regimes allow their labour force to survive.   Good God, man - do you expect master-races to _work_?


----------



## 52ndStreet

Rhys said:


> I can't see that the official acceptance of theft and murder can advance humanity.   Rats, perhaps?
> 
> As to living under Smith, we have all, doubtless, a historical time that suits us.   I'd not boast about that one myself, though.
> 
> Some people do seem immensely impressed when bullying racist regimes allow their labour force to survive.   Good God, man - do you expect master-races to _work_?



They have a mentality, that white men can rule better than a African countries
own indigenous Black electorate.Its called"White Mans Burden Arrogance".
This is why I am glad Mugabe redistributed the White farmers land to the Black
Zimbabweans.White people have no respect for Blacks, even while living in a predominately black country.How disrespectful.!


----------



## Gungnir

Rhys said:


> I can't see that the official acceptance of theft and murder can advance humanity.   Rats, perhaps?


The Earth's resources are finite, time is waning, and we are waxing. It's group warfare, survival. 



> As to living under Smith, we have all, doubtless, a historical time that suits us.   I'd not boast about that one myself, though.


I am quite fat and happy in this historical time personally.  



> Some people do seem immensely impressed when bullying racist regimes allow their labour force to survive.


I am suprised that when the rebellions started, the Rhodesians just didn't start genociding the blacks at large. And I don't mean Nazi-Holocaust genocide, I mean an actual efficient and timely genocide. This was not done, I'm dumb founded.



> Good God, man - do you expect master-races to _work_?


There is the great failing. Dead on.


----------



## 52ndStreet

Gungnir said:


> The Earth's resources are finite, time is waning, and we are waxing. It's group warfare, survival.
> 
> 
> I am quite fat and happy in this historical time personally.
> 
> 
> I am suprised that when the rebellions started, the Rhodesians just didn't start genociding the blacks at large. And I don't mean Nazi-Holocaust genocide, I mean an actual efficient and timely genocide. This was not done, I'm dumb founded.
> 
> 
> There is the great failing. Dead on.



You also kill your self with all the radiation,and your Master Race offspring for at least 10,000 years with Nuclear War.Not to bright of a choice if you ask me.


----------



## Gungnir

Typically, when a man puts chlorine into his pool he does so to kill everything in it. That's the entire point of the satire in my signature.

Humor aside; nuclear warfare is a much maligned and overhyped option.


----------



## Bootneck

Yep, Mugabe sure is doing a grand job! There's not many world leaders who can claim to have incrreased their country's inflation rate by 11.2 million per cent!!



> The Central Statistical Office in Harare said that inflation in the year to June stood at 11,268,758.9 per cent, a rise of 9,035,045.5 per cent from May.
> 
> The monthly inflation rate stood at 839.3 per cent, it added.
> 
> Zimbabwe inflation rockets to 11.2 million per cent - Telegraph


----------



## editec

Bootneck said:


> Yep, Mugabe sure is doing a grand job! There's not many world leaders who can claim to have incrreased their country's inflation rate by 11.2 million per cent!!


 
that number is so large it's absurd.

How can money have any meaning whatever under those  conditions.

My point here is people stop using the stuff, how can its value be calibrated?


----------



## Tristan

Robert Mugabe - Wikiquote



> We are still exchanging blows with the British government. They are using *gay gangsters*. Each time I pass through London, the gangster regime of Blair `expresses its dismay'.





> Our party must continue to strike fear in the heart of the white man, our real enemy!





> The white man is not indigenous to Africa. Africa is for Africans. Zimbabwe is for Zimbabweans.





> We cannot have a situation where people decide to sit in places not allowed and when police remove them they say no. We cant have that. That is a revolt to the system. Some are crying that they were beaten. Yes you will be thoroughly beaten. *When the police say move you move. If you dont move, you invite the police to use force*.



I don't think 52ndStreet is a troll. I think he IS Mugabe!


----------



## Gungnir

The mentality of a middle schooler.


----------



## 52ndStreet

Gungnir said:


> The mentality of a middle schooler.



The mind of a Mad man. This is why many Blacks don't want whites in Africa.
They want to bring in all this Nuclear Weapons crap, that will radiate the Earth for  10,000.00 years!


----------



## Gungnir

> 10,000.00 years


Wow, ten thousand years with no cents. What a specific number.

I figured Bantus wouldn't want Whites in Africa as a matter of range territory competition. Speaking of Humans in terms of Animals for clarity.




It looks like Mugabe had the chain put on him by the opposition parties.


----------



## waltky

Coup possible in Zimbabwe?...





*NEWS ANALYSIS: War veterans spell bad news for Mugabe*
_July 25 2016 - THE fallout between President Robert Mugabe and war veterans, once his most loyal allies, may force Zimbabwe’s military to show its hand, sooner, rather than later.  The country is slipping deeper and deeper into an economic crisis, which has the potential of reconfiguring its political landscape._


> The war veterans’ association has strong links to Zimbabwe’s military — the latter, which although sidelined, remains potential kingmaker in Zanu-PF’s long-drawn out succession race. Last week it reminded Mugabe it was the veterans’ support during the liberation war that elevated him to the leadership of Zanu-PF in the late 1970s.  "When he arrived in Mozambique ... he was not the president of Zanu-PF, but we made him so. Our decision to make him the president of Zanu-PF was accepted here at home, regionally by the Frontline States and internationally. Yet, today, he refers to us as irrelevant," the veterans’ association said.  The war veterans’ chairman, Chris Mutsvangwa, expelled in July from Zanu-PF, has close associations with the army generals.  Mutsvangwa is also an ally of Emmerson Mnangagwa, the vice-president and the frontrunner to succeed Mugabe.
> 
> A war veterans’ conference held in April and presided over by Mugabe drew hundreds of top army personnel.  "The military and war veterans are one and the same thing," said Eddie Cross, a legislator from the opposition Movement for Democratic Change party. "Virtually every army commander and senior army official was there. I cannot see the military standing aloof in all of this and not doing a thing."  Cross said the "strong language" with which the war veterans had called time on Mugabe’s rule marked the beginning of the end.  "This is a very serious crisis for Mugabe, and his departure date has been brought forward."  Relations between Mugabe and the war veterans have been strained for months. In March, police threw tear gas and fired water cannons at them for gathering for an unauthorised meeting. Mugabe is the official patron of the Zimbabwe National Liberation War Veterans Association.
> 
> Their attempts most recently to add input into the party’s succession race earned a strong rebuke from Mugabe, who warned they risked suffering the fate of the mid-1980s "dissidents".  But if the war veterans’ strategy was to surprise and go for the jugular after months of fiery exchanges with Mugabe, they won.  Members of Mugabe’s inner circle were caught off guard by the veterans’ hard-hitting statement, which called Mugabe "manipulative", and by the bold declaration that the veterans would not support him in the next elections.  "I was also surprised by the statement," said Tshinga Dube, the state minister responsible for veterans’ welfare.  "Among those war veterans there are different groups. I had assumed that they were all Zanu-PF, so I will find out whether this is the true position."
> 
> Ben Freeth is a former commercial farmer, who crossed paths with the war veterans during Zimbabwe’s land seizures in 2000. He said the fallout reflected the collapse of a system of patronage Mugabe had put together.  "The last time such confrontation took place was in 1997, and then Mugabe could afford payouts. Now there is no way for him to pull money out of the hat to pay them off. As is often said, you can’t rig the economy, and his support base will wane and wane until he is gone."  As the twilight years of his political career set in, Mugabe is isolated. Western financial institutions refused to extend any new funding during talks in London in July. His allies, China and Russia, have also not responded to calls for financial aid.  At home, a popular citizen’s movement driven by social media has turned the tide against his rule. Ordinary people have taken to the streets in protest.  Yet, even in the face of mounting unrest, Mugabe has remained defiant. He blames western sanctions and a "third force" for the turmoil. Mugabe, it seems, will fight on.
> 
> NEWS ANALYSIS: War veterans spell bad news for Mugabe


----------

